# starting CBT again...



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I went to about 3 or 4 CBT sessions a while ago and one day I went to work drunk (like an idiot so I could act myself but I was waaaay tooo drunk) and my work found out (though I didn't get fired) and my work called my councelor who made me go to the hospital to get some kind of mental stability test done which took like 8 hours! (I just layed on a bed with arm restraints for what seemed an eternity) My councelor refused to see me anymore,(I don't blame him) It's been about 8 months since I've seen a councelor, but I'm calling tomorrow to start new with someone, I don't care who, just someone. I need to get my life on track, any kind of track. I've been living in a hurendous repeating cyclone of office work mixed with SA and I just can't take anymore! So I guess I'm starting over. I really don't expect anyone to reply to this. I just needed to write this out to prove to myself that I need/can do this. Oh, and the most embarrassing thing of all is that when I went to work drunk, I somehow pissed my pants. I don't think it could get any worse than that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That sounds like a rough experience. You show strength with your ability to pick yourself up though. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Good for you AE and keep at it and CBT will probably help you a lot. I think momentum is really important so try not to miss any appts and do all your homework because that is where the real progress is made. I am so much better now thanks to CBT and I hope you find similar success with it :idea


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

AE how's the cbt going? That kinda rhymed :idea


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your experiences. I had a few CBT sessions myself between last year and the start of this one, but since finishing them and recently starting a temporary office job am beginning to have doubts these were enough and am thinking of re-starting it myself.

Hope things work out well for you this time round. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Good to start again. I've had many very bad experiences with alcohol, nearly ruined my life, I stay sober now, partly thanks to a drug called naltrexone. It takes away the craving for drinking and you get sick as %$% when you still want to drink. Give it a try. Being sober is the first step to overcome your problems. Drank is a train with death as final destination, you can only jump out, while not arrived at the end station. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Great to start again, but this time at least keep doing your tea forms after you are done to get the new ways of thinking more built into your mind. I do them for a few minutes each day still and they really help and keep you on your game :idea


----------

